# Boswellia Serrata - Reviews??



## galacasinoking (11 October 2011)

Has anyone used Boswellia Serrata for arthritis in horses?
Specifically in the coffin joint or similar area?


----------



## mini-eventer (11 October 2011)

Bumping as my boy suffers from arthritis in his coffin joints.


 I have recently tried Equine America Superfen (seams to be pretty similar to vetrofen but cheeper)

He has come sound but I also gave him a bit of a holiday as well so not really sure what has done the trick.

Just for the record I have found having good foot balance and keeping his toes short essential to keeping him sound.


----------



## Mynstrel (12 October 2011)

We tried boswellia after somebody on here said they found it good & we think it works.  One of ours (16) was a bit rickety coming out or if she hadn't done much for a couple of days but she has boswellia now & there's no sign of any stiffness.  She has been on a joint supplement too so we weren't sure which was working but she's not had that now for 3 weeks & I can't see any difference so I'd say the boswellia is the one doing the trick, not even sure whether to bother going back on the joint stuff to be honest!  She's not been confirmed with arthritis or anything though so I can't say for certain it'll do for that but I'd try it with one of ours.  

I think it's one of the main ingredients in global herbs bute-x & that seems to get decent write ups too.

Hope that helps


----------



## galacasinoking (12 October 2011)

thankyou i have ordered some.
he is currently in the process of remedial shoeing, he has bar shoes and his feet are being correctly balanced. 
i dont want to give him bute long term if he is in any pain from the arthritis, so thought i would try this.


----------



## SpruceRI (23 October 2011)

I only found out about the stuff on here, and have been feeding it to my Shetland for about 18 months-2yrs, I think it's helped no end, as he was stiff in his knees, but he isn't any more. I tried him on Cortaflex before this, but it didn't make any difference.

I get mine from Natural Horse Supplies and they now do a mix of Glucosamine, MSM and Boswellia so I've switched to that.

A £30 bag of BS lasts us nearly a year!!


----------



## Escada2004 (30 October 2011)

i have found it works on my mare with hock arthritis when i mix it with maxaflex, on its own or with maxaflex on its own i did notice a samll difference but by combining the two she is better than ever


----------



## YasandCrystal (30 October 2011)

I have not been that pleased with it. I found it less effective than the cheap Equine America Glucosamine I used to use.
When I finish this tub I am going to try Nupafeed Flex GM (green lipped mussels) - there are some good reports on this one. Not cheap, but if it is effective then worth it. I am also going to try Turmeric, which a friend read about as being good for artritric horses and at least it is cheap to try!
I have been recommended Techni Flex, but that is expensive although the quantity you use put me off - it's something like 1g and I just thought if my mare spills that mouthful of feed?!


----------



## galacasinoking (31 October 2011)

My horse has been on it about 2 weeks & Im already seeing a difference! He is very bouncy & full of life & is now sound on the roads (i only do a very short trot to check if hes sound!) where as before, he was unsound on hard ground. i started him on 20g in morn and 20g in pm but he is now just on 10g in morn and 10g in pm


----------

